# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  Los ciudadanos tendrán que pagar la reparación de daños causados por el desastre ambiental de Monte Neme

## NoRegistrado

> Aunque la Consellería de Economía e Industria amenaza ahora con llevar a AXA a los tribunales para que afronte sus responsabilidades, la realidad es que el desembolso de los más de 140.000 euros que han costado las reparaciones de daños han salido finalmente del bolsillo de los contribuyentes, pues han tenido que ser los propios ayuntamientos afectados los que se hayan hecho cargo del gasto.
> 
> Es necesario recordar que a pesar de las borrascas que en aquellos días provocaron un inusitado nivel de precipitaciones en la Comarca de Bergantiños, la situación de peligrosidad derivada de la inestabilidad de las balsas de este complejo minero abandonado a su suerte en la parte superior del Monte Neme había sido reiteradamente advertido por múltiples colectivos y particulares ante la pasividad de la Dirección Xeral de Minas de la Xunta de Galicia y la realidad del incumplimiento de la legislación vigente.
> 
> La Ley 3/2008, de Ordenación de la Minería de Galicia, estipula que corresponde a la autoridad administrativa competenete verificar el cumplimiento de la normativa en cualquier tipo de actividad minera (art.46) y que los funcionarios establecidos para tal fin podrán practicar "todas las diligencias y requerir la información y documentación necesarias para comprobar que se cumplen las disposiciones legales y reglamentarias" (art.47).
> 
> Asimismo, se recoge en los capítulos II y III un régimen sancionador, que establece competencias, procedimientos y en su caso, toma de "cuantas medidas cautelares resulten necesarias" por la vía de urgencia (art.53), lo que incluye tanto medidas de seguridad o control "que impidan la continuidad en la producción del daño".


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...danos-causados

Privatizar ganancias, socializar pérdidas. Única ley que se aplica en éste país de forma clara y contundente.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

JMTrigos (07-oct-2014)

----------

